# Conexión rs485 DB9



## deserts (Nov 9, 2009)

Muy buenas.

Soy informatico y he encontrado trabajo!! Por fin, claro... porque estando el tema como está... es para dar gracias a dios.

La cuestion es que en el trabajo me estoy encontrando con muchas cuestiones de electronica y electricidad. Ahora mismo me estoy peleando con un cacharrito que redirecciona señales rs485 a ethernet. La cuestión que yo necesito ahora es hacerme un cablecito para conectar otro elemento que tiene el conector rs485 (en un DB9) a mi aparato peeeeero me encuentro con que el primer aparato del que os hablo tiene las conexiones B1(+), B2(-) y GND y no sé cómo conectarlas (a qué pines) de un DB9 para poder conectar el cable en cuestión.

¿Por otro lado, un cable rs232 puede utilizarse aunque la conexion sea rs485?


----------



## krit (Nov 9, 2009)

El protocolo RS232 es distinto del 485.Necesitas un convertidor.


----------



## aprendizfeliz (Nov 16, 2009)

por el color de tu texto no se si estaras trabajando con un automata, y si el cable lo necesitas para meterle el programa, no te llega con un convertidor, necesitas tambien un circuito. los hay hechos pero cuestan unas pelas (140€ los originales de siemens), de todas formas si buscas encontraras mas informacion (aunque poca y no demasiado util)


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola deserts
aqui hay algo de teoria donde puedes encontrar la correcta coneccion 
http://www.bb-elec.com/tech_articles/rs422_485_app_note/system_configuration.asp
http://www.aggsoft.com/rs232-pinout-cable/serial-port-db9.htm
http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/cable/RS-232.html
creo este es el bueno
http://www.connecttech.com/KnowledgeDatabase/kdb275.htm

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola.

Se que a pasado tiempo desde que se abrio el tema, pero tengo la misma inquietud, debido a que tengo un conversor RS458 a RS232.
El problema es que ambos conestores son de tipo DB9.
Asi que no sé como es que debo conectar el lado RS485 (Protocolo MODBUS)

La carcasa del adaptador dice:

ADAPTOR
ADAPTER-1
IA3 1B60002C

En el interior hay un integrado MAXIM MAX232CWE 9341

Los links de la respuesta de MrCarlos no me sirvieron para ditinguir el RS485 tipo D.B9
¿Alguien me puede ayudar un poco por favor?

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola metalmetropolis

El Adaptador que tienes, No Trae Instructivo ?
En el siguiente enlace puedes encontrar algo que te sirva.

Para Conección DB9.
http://www.zytrax.com/tech/layer_1/cables/tech_rs232.htm#db9

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 2, 2010)

Que tal MrCarlos:

El adpatador no tiene instructivo. Me lo pasaron en el trabajo.
La verdad es que no sabia que existia RS485 con conector DBp.

Entonces me parecio excelente la pagina que respondiste.
Estoy viendola ahora.

Yo me demoré harto, y solo pude encontrar esto:

http://www.papyrus.co.il/FAQ/quatech's_rs-422_rs-485_db-9_femal_connector_pinout.htm

Asi que se agradece.

Saludos.


----------



## Americanhaker (Dic 31, 2013)

Hola saludos a todos. Este tema ya se que es muy viejo pero por sí a alguien le sirviera esta información acontinuacion detallo las conexiones de este protocolo (485) en un dv9.
1ro el pin 3 del db9 macho es negativo (rx) y el pin 4 es el positivo (tx).
Esta norma es general para esta conexión.si queremos conectar un Bus 485 a algún dispositivo que tenga 3 conectores ya sea positivo negativo y gnd o más bien rx tx gnd todo se conectara en su regleta correspondiente sabiendo que el gnd es el apantallado o tierra del bus que ha de ser conectado. Espero ser de ayuda aunque ya sea un poco tarde.


----------

